# Baseball



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Since our son moved to San Francisco nearly a decade ago, his and our loyalties have switched from the Cards to the Giants. We'll see two games with him and his wife in August.

We've become fans of their announcers as well, Kuiper and Krukow. I just saw this photo, Mike Krukow with a walking stick, presumably resulting from a disease that can cause him to collapse, unpredictability. Love this stick!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Very appropriate stick. Shows his colors.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Unquiet stick. I have. I have not seen one with a baseball.


----------



## Rustic Dave (Apr 27, 2014)

Here's a picture of my first prototype of a walking stick with a baseball topper. It works...but the baseball is a little too big. I cupped out the top of my stick and used an epoxy to attach the ball. I'll give it some more testing, and will use a baseball bat for the shaft for the next prototype. The "leash" is rawhide, as the lacing on baseball gloves.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Rustic Dave said:


> Here's a picture of my first prototype of a walking stick with a baseball topper. It works...but the baseball is a little too big. I cupped out the top of my stick and used an epoxy to attach the ball. I'll give it some more testing, and will use a baseball bat for the shaft for the next prototype. The "leash" is rawhide, as the lacing on baseball gloves.


AWESOME!!!

PLAY BALL!


----------

